# Non-renewal of contract, debt...



## InaRealBind (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi all,

I am completely new to this forum and hoping someone may have some advice for a pretty dire situation.

My mother has been informed her contract is not being renewed - she has worked for the same place for 21 years and they informed her with only 2 months notice, instead of the stated 6 months and they informed her by email! They tell her it is because she is now 65 and must retire. The rules for this changed in February, but they waited until the end of May to inform her of this...She is finishing work in a few weeks and will then have a month to leave the country. After 21 years - and several cats to now find homes for because it's costs $17,000 to send one home - it's a huge shock.

This is upsetting and despicable enough by itself, but the worst of it is that she has large debts that were organised, by a major bank, to be paid off by 2021. They assumed also that she would get another contract. It's foolish and shortsighted and irresponsible and everything, I know, but there's no use in regrets now. Her company won't pay the end of service benefit until she gets a bank clearance - she can't pay the bank loans to get clearance without the EOSB...so, what are the options? Jail? Is that it? We can't find anyone in the family who can lend us the amount. An inheritance is supposed to be coming through from a house sale but has been delayed for years now by an ill family member who refuses to sell - recently it looked like progress was being made, but it's still likely months from actually paying out. 

She's going to throw herself on the mercy of her employers and try to beg them to pay her EOSB without the clearance, or to keep her employed until she can figure something else out. But time is running out and her employers have been extremely evasive so far.

Does anyone have any advice on this situation? Is my 65 year old mother with rheumatoid arthritis really going to end up in prison because of partly, her shortsightedness, but mostly the callousness of her employers and the inflexibility of the banks?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As far as I know the payment of the EOSB is an obligatory part of the company’s responsibility when somebody leaves employment and there is no requirement for the employee to provide a bank clearance.
Your mothers bank situation is nothing to do with her employer.
It sounds like they are finding spurious excuses to wiggle out of paying what is owed.
Of course, once the bank sees a large amount entering the account - and if they suspect it is a final payment, they will often freeze the account if there are any liabilities.
Also, your mother must have known the UAE labour regulations and retirement age if she has lived here for so long - so the end of her employment should not come as any real surprise.
I would be surprised if it costs anything like $17,000 to send a cat home - more like 5000 AED max.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## InaRealBind (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for replying so quickly Steve.

Well, my mother didn't see this coming for one major reason: The retirement age was always flexible until now - she had colleagues who were renewed last year over the age of 65. She's known people continuing to work until 68 or more, which is what she planned on. Obviously the bank also understood it to be 68 because they loaned money to be paid off by then. It only changed in February and she didn't know about it until she requested an interview with the Director to explain why she had been let go. He also seemed perplexed by why she wasn't informed earlier...

Also, at her work, she has always understood that EOSB only comes after bank clearance - she will certainly make a query about it, but that's the way it's been in the past. Now that I have looked through the Labor Law it seems you are right that they have no right to withhold her EOSB - thank you for pointing that out!

As for the cats, I have a quote of dhs17,000 for one cat to Australasia. It's very expensive. Shopping around might bring it down a few thousand, but not much more. 

Thank you so much for your reply and not being too judgemental - I appreciate it


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

There are some alrge companies mine included that won't release an EOSB to an overseas account without clearance from the UAE bank associated with pay. But if she asks for the EOSB to be paid into her UAE account I cannot see any reason to refuse. Plus she can then arrange the transfer home of any excess at a rate she can shop for. 

For the cat can I suggest Pets Go Global at the German vets in Khalifa City A... I have had many friends use them and I'd be surprised if 17k USD is the best they could do. Humans after all pay a lot less.

As for the retirement age we too have some chaps that were retained after 65 for their experience in a particular field but it isn't the norm ...I'm surprised then bank lent with those terms. 

Good luck.


----------

